# 46 gallon journal



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

My first tank is a 46 gallon planted tank. I bought it used on craigslist. 
I picked up a Hagen T5 HO 2x39 (6700k) from Aquatic Kingdom and 4 bags of eco-complete from BA. I picked up my mopani at PJ's at Sherway.

I got a plant package from sucker4plecos.

I cycled the tank using ammonia (after adding the plants). The filter I had was used, so I think there were still cultures present and it didn't take long.

In December I picked up some hornwort, just for the added biomass, hoping to reduce the algae. It seemed to do okay, but then I added a second 2213 I picked up used, and I think the circulation caused the hornwort to melt. It happened while I was away over Christmas. I have to say I like having the extra filter --and besides, I don't really like Hornwort, anyway. 

My frogbit is living up to its reputation as a weed, but I think my fish like it. A traded a bunch of it with desjardo for a chain sword. Over time, the frogbit gathers on the left side of the tank, where I want it to be, but because there is a lot of circulation, it is easily disturbed. I don't like it floating in the current, so today are rigged some fishing line that stops it from floating over my Java ferns (where it tends to get hung up). I hadn't found a reliable and aesthetically acceptable way to tie the ferns down until I used fishing line.

The tank is growing out well. I decided not to use any ferts or carbon or CO2 to start with, just so I have a baseline to compare with should I decide to start experimenting.

My first fish were gourami, harlequins and an ancistrus. Recently I picked up some red eyes and 3 cardinals, two of which are now gone.  I'd really like to have more cardinals.

I wonder sometimes if my pH is too high (7.5) for the fish I like, but I really don't want to start tinkering with my water. I've read Walstad's book and my sense is that a solution to one "problem" is often the cause of another. http://www.atlasbooks.com/marktplc/rr00388.htm


----------



## gamexeater (Jan 21, 2009)

That's some nice growth considering you don't use any ferts or CO2. That's fishing line doesn't look like it's doing its job perfectly. I was reading this thread on plantedtank.net a while back where this person let his floating plants take over the top but what he did was he placed these circle shaped bubble wrap in the middle of the floating plants and it had a really cool effect. Here's the link to the thread. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/66053-my-craigs-list-125g-natural-planted.html


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks. I'll post another picture as soon as I'm set up with an off-camera flash.

I could contain the frogbit better if I wanted to, but I really need to take some out every 2 or 3 days to keep it in check. I thought the airline tubing idea in that thread was interesting. I may try that.



gamexeater said:


> That's some nice growth considering you don't use any ferts or CO2. That's fishing line doesn't look like it's doing its job perfectly. I was reading this thread on plantedtank.net a while back where this person let his floating plants take over the top but what he did was he placed these circle shaped bubble wrap in the middle of the floating plants and it had a really cool effect. Here's the link to the thread. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/66053-my-craigs-list-125g-natural-planted.html


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice Tank isnt it fun to plant.


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

A couple more pics now that I have my flash off camera. I will be experimenting with the flash and post some more soon.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That's a great arrangement of the wood. I'm all about the wood.

Try taking a shot flash off with just natural light. It might overexpose the upper reaches of the tank (if there are any floating plants), but I find it tends to capture more subdued and pleasing colour than flash photography.

Now let's see more wood!


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks...I've tried without a flash and there isn't enough light to use a reasonable shutter speed. My favourite pictures on this site are Patrick's, and he uses an off-camera flash. I haven't tried diffusing the light yet, but that can make a big difference.



ameekplec. said:


> That's a great arrangement of the wood. I'm all about the wood.
> 
> Try taking a shot flash off with just natural light. It might overexpose the upper reaches of the tank (if there are any floating plants), but I find it tends to capture more subdued and pleasing colour than flash photography.
> 
> Now let's see more wood!


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

New fts


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

that's a great looking tank! well done!


----------



## gamexeater (Jan 21, 2009)

I really like how the tank has turned out. The dark spots really add an illusion of depth and it just looks cool xD The cardinal tetras really bring out those dark spots. Great looking piece of driftwood too! xD


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks. The dark spots are not really as dark as the picture portrays, but when I have my night light on the cardinals really pop out.



gamexeater said:


> I really like how the tank has turned out. The dark spots really add an illusion of depth and it just looks cool xD The cardinal tetras really bring out those dark spots. Great looking piece of driftwood too! xD


----------

